# Did I have the DIUI too early?



## mandz10 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello.  I am new to this site, have been reading all of your excellent help and advice from afar and now feel the need to post myself!


I am on my 3rd and probably last round of DIUI.  I have been taking clomid this cycle and had the HCG trigger shot on Sunday morning.  I went into the clinic 30 hours later for my DIUI and am now having ovulation pains 18 hours after the procedure took place.  


I am now really worried as I have read that donor sperm does not live for more than 12 hours.  Is there any chance that I could still get pregnant or did the IUI occur too early?  Am just so confused...


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I used to have the same concerns regarding the timing of the insemination and how long the sperm could survive, but my clinic told me that they could survive for a few days so try not to worry (easier said than done, I know.)

As for the ov pains, I read that these are caused by fluid leaking out after the follie ruptures, so you may have ovulated earlier than you think anyway.  Why not give your clinic a call and explain your concerns? 

Good luck for the rest of your 2ww, I really hope you get your BFP at the end of it.    

NM.


----------

